# Spores on my moss, i think?



## joshvito (Apr 6, 2009)

Anyone know what species of moss is in the photo?

Also, I noticed some pod like structures while I was uprooting many of the plants in my 1G nano.
Are these seed/spore pods, and can I get more moss from these spores? If so, how?


----------



## zackdmb (May 3, 2011)

Yes those are spore capsules, the spores are contained inside of the capsule and they get "shot" out of the end. Im no expert on mosses but i believe that is Christmas moss, but i could definitely be wrong.


----------

